# Équivalent Mail.app



## Pierrey (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une app équivalente à celle d'Apple pour les mails, compatible avec un compte Yahoo (j'en ai trouvé plein pour gmail mais pas pour Yahoo...).
Nous sommes deux à consulter nos mails sur iOS et souhaiterions avoir chacun notre app

J'en cherche de préférence une universelle, sinon une pour iPhone et une pour iPad.

Merci d'avance !

Pierre


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2011)

Sur iPhone ou iPad, il est simple de configurer un compte Yahoo dans Mail. As-tu essayé ?


----------



## Pierrey (7 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Sur iPhone ou iPad, il est simple de configurer un compte Yahoo dans Mail. As-tu essayé ?



Oui, c'est ce qu'on utilise pour l'instant mais, bien qu'il n'y ait aucun problème de confiance, nous préférerions avoir chacun une app différente, permettant de bien séparer les comptes.
D'où ma recherche d'un équivalent à Mail ;-)


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2011)

Le souci, c'est que les appareils comme les iPhone ou les iPad ne sont pas des objets destinés à un usage par plusieurs utilisateurs. Du coup, il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de logiciels de courriel permettant d'avoir plusieurs comptes séparés.

As tu essayé de lire tes courriels directement avec Safari ou autres navigateurs existants pour leur part en nombre sur l'App Store.


----------



## Pierrey (7 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que les appareils comme les iPhone ou les iPad ne sont pas des objets destinés à un usage par plusieurs utilisateurs. Du coup, il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de logiciels de courriel permettant d'avoir plusieurs comptes séparés.
> 
> As tu essayé de lire tes courriels directement avec Safari ou autres navigateurs existants pour leur part en nombre sur l'App Store.




Oui, j'ai essayé mais l'inconvénient est que je ne suis alors pas prévenu en temps réel de l'arrivée des messages.
En fait, ce que je recherche est un logiciel comme mBoxMail pour Yahoo


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (9 Mai 2011)

Salut,

possible avec Gmail car il exsite de nombreuses applis gmail sur l'appstore mais pas pour yahoo.

Enfin pas pour le moment.


----------

